# Useful Internet Sites



## jimji (Apr 25, 2007)

Perhaps this would be a thread that has been done to death! If so ... please excuse.
Just thought I'd pass on a couple of very useful music sites that I use regularly.
Anyone want to share more?

http://www.music.vt.edu/musicdictionary/
A huge musical dictionary from the University of Virginia

http://www.naxos.com/
Once you register with Naxos you can listen to short snippets of thousands of classical pieces. Really helps when you remember the tune but not what it is!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.allmusic.com For details on compositions.

http://www.classical.net - Introduction to Classical Music CD's and Reviews

http://www.unheardbeethoven.org/ - About the composer's lesser-known works

http://inkpot.com/concert/classical1.html - CD Reviews and articles on popular compositions


----------



## jimji (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Opus 67. Sound like helpful sites and I'll check them out when time allows!
cheers,

Jim


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

www.amazon.com You can listen excerpts of many CDs

www.classicstoday.com A classical music CD review online resource


----------

